# anyone having problems with nosema ceranae?



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for trying to stay treatment free. At the first sign of trouble put em on Nosevit, made from tree bark, or fumagillin. 
Proper ventilation, strong hives, and genetics as you said are the best prevention. 
I don't know many doctors that would recommend antibiotics before you have symptoms. I am a world traveler and that is why we have super-bugs - overuse, improper use of meds.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

If you don’t move your hives or are in a area where migratory hives are transported in and could come in contact with your hives, and you have not had a problem with nosema. AmericasBeekeeper advice is sound. When was the last time you took an antibiotic when you weren’t sick?


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

julesbeek said:


> I often have a hive die out over the winter due to varroa (they have classic PMS symptoms), but am hoping to build up good genetics in my beeyards. Jules


I had a buddy who was involved ina dispute with his wife over how much he was spending on his bees. He made the mistake of making real rude remark to her about it when she in the 'wrong time of the month'.

She took their 12 guage and leveled 3 hives.

He and I have always said they were lost to PMS!


I am also a world travelerr living mostly in the boondocks of easter and southern Africa. When I am going to be out teaching I regularly take 250 ml of Tetryc. morning and night. Since I have started doing that I have never had a problem when out. But I have had to air lift others out because the took no percautions. Contaminated water will take you down faster than anything. NC is a water born bacteria. I treat all new hives, swarms, cutout, etc. with Fumagillin then in the fall after the honey flow. The key is to give a complete treatment not half dose or something like that. Half treatments are what are creating our drug resistance. The standard treatment in Africa is 5 day only of an antibiotic that we give for 10 days. The same goes for most of europ. They are trying to save cost But it is going to kill us.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What most of us non treatment folks do for Nosema is nothing. I've been doing it for 36 years with good results.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I have never treated for Nosema apis or ceranae in all the 39 years of beekeeping. I have even pollinated Almonds and Cherries in Cali a few years back. And I bought a heap of Aussie Queens. Because of this, My state made me take part in the USDA survey. I did not volunteer for this. Well, we came back negative for everything from Apis Ceranae, Israeli bee Paralysis Virus to AHB. We did have deformed wing virus and about .93 mites to the hundred. Well, it seems to pay off having bees that come from good stock that are naturally resistant to some of the pests and diseases that aflict them. I am commercial, so I have to treat once a year. We only use legal methods. If I did not Souix would not buy my honey. I wish that beekeeping were like it was when I was a boy--no mites and beetles. But those days are not ever going to come back. TK


----------



## julesbeek (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks all, for the advice. Sometimes it's hard to be a lone voice in the wilderness when it comes to not using anything in my hives, especially since we have a very active and ever changing group of beeks up here. There's a class offered every Spring at the college, so we always have 30 new beeks asking lots of questions each new season. 
Michael, I often browse your page, but there's so much info, the select links are always appreciated.

Jules
p.s. jrbbees, as a female beek, I'm always having to explain exactly WHAT I mean when I say a hive died from PMS when I'm speaking to the non-beeks. It's pretty hilarious.


----------

